# Wörterbuch



## mariaeulalia

Busco una recomendación de un diccionario por internet alemán-español. Solía usar uno, pero hoy no está funcionando.

Gracias


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola!

Ojalá te sirva el diccionario de LEO:

http://dict.leo.org/esde

Saludos!


----------



## Verräter

Yo empleo ese y creo que es de lo mejor que hay por internet.


----------



## qotsa

También tienes el DIX (dix.osola.com).


----------



## Quelle

Aquí hay otro thread que habla de diccionarios.


----------



## Jose_Valencia_Spain

yo uso este myjmk.com 

pero el leo he visto que aunque más lento es más completo.


----------

